# Finished .......



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 2, 2020)

Up a new batch of various species of sport fish blanks
for the Fly Fishing pen kits using Curly and Birdseye Maple.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane
using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## tgsponge1 (Apr 2, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Up a new batch of various species of sport fish blanks
> for the Fly Fishing pen kits using Curly and Birdseye Maple.
> Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane
> using my Dipping Method.
> ...




As always, beautiful Les!


----------



## magpens (Apr 2, 2020)

Very nice, Les .... extremely nice !!

I am going to have to "look into" the matter of learning to use your dipping method !!
Think there is a tutorial article here somewhere.


----------



## mark james (Apr 2, 2020)

I never get tired of your blanks.    Your process is spot-on consistently excellent.  Stay healthy .


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 2, 2020)

They look great!


----------

